# Socialist NYC Mayor treating his subjects like idiots



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

De Blasio Gives Blizzard Update: "Please Stay Home Tonight": Gothamist

My Prepping Philosophy is multi-phased; Short Term Situations, Medium Term, Long Term Possibilities. Weather is certainly a major determinant in our short term plans as it is for many of you.

So in a weather related news story, I just couldn't resist posting about the insanity of government and people's continued stupidity in electing their "leaders". The newly elected communist mayor of NYC tells people to stay home its cold and snowing. I think my Mom stopped telling me to wear my coat when I was about 10. She trusted that I would figure out it was cold. Are New York City residents (generally speaking) that stupid?

I can't wait to hear from our friends in extreme cold areas like Minnesota, Montana, Wisconsin, Canada, New England and others who brave these conditions every year. Sure, the recent cold fronts have been especially brutal but do you wait for your mayor or governors to tell you what to do? I assume that the answer is not just NO, but Hell NO!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

he needed something to say (and there are a lot of really stupid people out there... I bet if you give the police a friendly phone call asking how many idiots are out during this belt of bad weather... you will be surprised with the results)


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

> Are New York City residents (generally speaking) that stupid?


Don't ask that question unless your sure you can handle the answer...that's what I used to tell my young pups in the Navy when they would come in my office with a special request chit requesting something stupid. The short answer is apparently YES, look at who they elected. What else needs to be said?


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Remember this is the same guy who has promised to do away with the Central Park carriage rides as they exploit the horses. Did he get that straight from the horses mouth?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Don't ask that question unless your sure you can handle the answer...that's what I used to tell my young pups in the Navy when they would come in my office with a special request chit requesting something stupid. The short answer is apparently YES, look at who they elected. What else needs to be said?


I agree Luny,
Sorry for the rhetorical question, I couldn't help myself. :razz:


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Hell, if they are dumb enough to go out in severe weather like that. I just call it population control!!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

People really are that stupid. NEVER underestimate the ignorance of the general population.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Haven't ya ever watched Cops? They can't make that shit up!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Slippy said:


> De Blasio Gives Blizzard Update: "Please Stay Home Tonight": Gothamist
> 
> My Prepping Philosophy is multi-phased; Short Term Situations, Medium Term, Long Term Possibilities. Weather is certainly a major determinant in our short term plans as it is for many of you.
> 
> ...


Upper Michigan calling,cold & windy....we go anyway if we need to.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Supposed to be 10 below for a high here in the next day or so.. I'll go out to feed and make sure all is good. Then I will be back inside to chill out by the fire..I don't think I will be risking any trips to town in the near future. Plus, our north hill that we have to go up to get out of here is pretty much one solid sheet of ice right now.. I will get some video of it inthe next few days maybe to show you what I'm talkin about.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The residents of NYC must be the stupid. They elected this dude.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

As my father used to say it's colder than a well digger's crack. So no, we're not going outside. As for stupid people - they're everywhere and there is nothing you can do to make them less stupid.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

My grandpa used to say 'colder than a well diggers ass" and "colder than a witches tit"...


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> My grandpa used to say 'colder than a well diggers ass" and "colder than a witches tit"...


Mine too.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Slippy said:


> De Blasio Gives Blizzard Update: "Please Stay Home Tonight": Gothamist
> 
> My Prepping Philosophy is multi-phased; Short Term Situations, Medium Term, Long Term Possibilities. Weather is certainly a major determinant in our short term plans as it is for many of you.
> 
> ...


It appears that they are treated like idiots because they vote and act like idiots. Those that don't vote like idiots, piss and moan, but they stay there so what do we/you call them? They continue to pay the taxes that keep the government going that passes the laws they "hate" but yet there they stay. Stupid is as stupid does sounds about right.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

If you don't think the majority is stupid, look around. See who they keep voting in. See what they want and get excited about. Sheep have a need to be led and told what to do. They are getting exactly what they asked for.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

wile you bastards are freezing your nuts off I'm going for a nice cool swim


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> wile you bastards are freezing your nuts off I'm going for a nice cool swim


Oh we have a lot of fun things to do in the snow. Motorcycle maybe parked, but the snowmobiles and ATV come out to play.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

And we can build snow forts instead of sand castles. :???:


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> My grandpa used to say 'colder than a well diggers ass" and "colder than a witches tit"...


When it was really cold it was colder than a witches tit in a brass brassiere.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> My grandpa used to say 'colder than a well diggers ass" and "colder than a witches tit"...


"Colder than a well digger's ass in the Klondike".


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Colder than the ex-wife........
but that was already mentioned (colder than a witches tit in a brass bra.)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Oh we have a lot of fun things to do in the snow. Motorcycle maybe parked, but the snowmobiles and ATV come out to play.


i don't know about you guys but hot weather at the pool always = a good show


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That is just not fair! but then we have the hot tub and the sign above it reads:

No suits allowed, Towels optional

It's to keep the lint out of the filters.:twisted:


----------

